# Fenwick model SU1385



## liljoe (Jul 20, 2010)

Custom made by Giner '96 - 1 piece 12 ft
I will bring this rod down to OBX next week. does anyone know how to set up or it's intended purpose ? I'm assuming it's for spinning reel-looks old school. thanx in advance, lil joe


----------

